# Free for different limited time but without code



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

sharing the links, please see details on pattern pages

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/evergreen-socks
until 12pm EDT on December 14

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kirstens-santa-lucia-dress
This will be free for today December 13th for Santa Lucia. Suitable for American girl type dolls, 18 46cm.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ryan-cowl
This pattern is being offered for FREE only until January 15, 2015

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frosted-pine
This pattern is available for FREE until the end of the year while all Tech Editing is being done. On January 1st, the pattern will be $4


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link,very pretty.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

&#128515;&#128522;


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

another big thank you have a good one :thumbup:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Thanks very much


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Many thanks for all the links .


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you for the link


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you! I have saved two of the patterns.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the links. I downloaded two.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you for the links.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the links.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

thank you for the pattern suggestions, links and info.


----------



## Craftycait13 (Nov 24, 2014)

So pretty! Thank you!


----------



## jjpiano (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you! How do you find these?


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the links. The socks look great!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for the great links !


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for the links.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thx for sharing


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## 28179 (Jul 15, 2011)

I just downloaded the Santa Lucia pattern. My granddaughter will love it. Thank you.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks for sharing all these links!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

First and foremost I want to say thank you for sharing. Now for my question if a patter is free until a certain date and I've added it to my ravelry library will still be there after that date? Thanks for any info.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Did you mean noontime in Thailand?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

brims said:


> First and foremost I want to say thank you for sharing. Now for my question if a patter is free until a certain date and I've added it to my ravelry library will still be there after that date? Thanks for any info.


The answer is yes, however, I always print it out to make sure.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much -adore the Ryan chunky cowl. have down loaded this prize as well as the Frosted Pine tree hat. All I need is time. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the links


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Darn if I didn't miss those cute socks! I did get the Ryan Cowl though. Thank you


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't think the evergreen socks are free any longer.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone willing to share the sock pattern?


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

pin_happy said:


> sharing the links, please see details on pattern pages
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/evergreen-socks
> until 12pm EDT on December 14
> ...


Thanks for sharing Benita Perth WAustralia


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

You have to save it to your library, not add it, then it will be there always.


brims said:


> First and foremost I want to say thank you for sharing. Now for my question if a patter is free until a certain date and I've added it to my ravelry library will still be there after that date? Thanks for any info.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

I am unable to figure out how to download the sock pattern for free
Is there a code I need to put in?

Thank you anyone for help


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you kindly


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry, already expired.


nannee said:


> I am unable to figure out how to download the sock pattern for free
> Is there a code I need to put in?
> 
> Thank you anyone for help


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

thank you for those!!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

pin_happy said:


> Sorry, already expired.


Oh my, I was so confused... I was thinking 12 PM was midnight  
(Hubby reminded me , that 12 AM is midnight). I had a stroke and still get some things mixed up , but just so thankful to be alive...
Still I'm sad I didn't get the lovely sock pattern !

:roll: :-D :-o


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

nannee said:


> Oh my, I was so confused... I was thinking 12 PM was midnight
> (Hubby reminded me , that 12 AM is midnight). I had a stroke and still get some things mixed up , but just so thankful to be alive...
> Still I'm sad I didn't get the lovely sock pattern !
> 
> :roll: :-D :-o


Me too. I just might have to give in and buy it.


----------

